# What Other Forums are You Active In?



## JCD Constrn. (Aug 28, 2017)

Hey gang, 

Just curious to what other forums you guys are using out there besides potentially Contractortalk to connect with other guys in your trade?

-Julian-


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Facebook has many drywall related pages now, Also insta gram has a big one, I do prefer here but its died off now, I guess the facebook pages are doing that to everything.

DWT use to have a great app which they turned off, Tapatalks wierd, Not for me.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

This is the only social media I participate in because I feel a bond being a retired drywaller. Don't play games on computers either. I walk, tune fuel injection, read and watch some TV. When it cools down I'm going to paint the side of my house. 
Caz, I just can't do facebook because my wife is on it most of the day. We get some good trade threads going on occasion.


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

I don't do facebook either, but I have lurked on a couple of drywall pages. A lot of keyboard warriors, fb tough guys, and not much substance. I wish DWT was more active as well. I have been trying to contribute more here. Hell, it took me three years of being a member before I ever posted


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

DWT is the only social media I participate in as well. I have a Facebook page, but don't really use it.


----------



## TomRestore (Oct 29, 2017)

I have joined some facebook pages related to drywall and I also follow some profiles on Instagram related to this trade.


----------

